# Teens With Jobs. Where do you work?



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

And how did you get your job?
Are you good at your job?
Does your boss/supervisor(s) like you?

Every job I ever had I felt like I was horrible at it.
I did good on my interviews (I guess, since I did get hired)
but I wasn't anything special. An acquaintance of mine worked at the same place as me. We both quit and they asked for her back. My best friend worked there too and she got fired and they asked if she wanted to come back. Never did they ask me. My friend got fired cause she barely came to work and never called. I always came and did my job but I wasn't so great at it I guess and another big factor is being cool with your supervisors. If you're cool enough and outgoing enough to be friends with the supervisors your job will be so much more enjoyable and guaranteed. Everyone called me quiet and weird, behind my back, but the acquaintance who worked with me told me, and they probably didn't want to hire the weird girl.

I want a job that is less interactive. Like an office job. I'm good with computers and I'm a pretty fast typist and a good writer...except when it comes to literary analysis essays... I wouldn't even mind working with really old people, but all the nursing homes require some sort of license. And I wouldn't mind working with toddlers at a day care but I don't think day cares hire 17 year olds do they? and most day cares are during school hours.


----------



## Takk (Feb 9, 2011)

i work at the local library. i know its cliche for a shy person to work at a library, but i think its the best job i will ever have. i had to fill out an application, and then they had me come in and take this weird little test and put a ton of call numbers in order....there was an interview process, but luckily (and oddly enough) most of the talking came after they already had decided to hire me. my boss doesnt like me as much as she does some of the other teen employees, but i do my job well so she pretty much leaves me alone.i dont work the circulation desk, i pretty much just put books away all day and make sure the stacks are organized... if youre looking for a job with minimal personal contact, the library is the way to go........ i found out about the job through a family friend who knew i was looking for one. honestly, i think i just got really lucky....... also, ive worked as a cleaning lady and i worked at a funeral home doing odds and ends jobs.... i think those two i also found out about through family friends.... neither had an extensive interview process and neither required much human interaction. again, i think ive just gotten really lucky....


----------



## Justsimplyme (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm not working right now, but last summer I worked in this restaurant in my town. I learned a lot and thought I was depressed at that time, I seemed to forget my trouble every time I got there. My boss and supervisor liked me and made me feel good cus he was nice to me and teached me in a great way. Ofcourse I worked hard there, I like cooking and since he was happy with having me there I didn't want to dissapoint him. It made me really happy and it was the best job I ever had. I'm going back there soon


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I use to work as a cashier at a grocery store.
I got a job after mass applying. I applied to everyplace I could think of.
I guess my boss liked me. She was a massive ***** in general, but when I quit she begged for me to stay and told me I could come back whenever I wanted.
Any jobs that I could think of that aren't too intimidating have already been mentioned. library, cook, and at a retirement home. I'm not sure but I'd imagine it would be a bit difficult to score a desk job while still in high school. I have a few friends who worked as assistants / secretaries during the summer though.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Takk said:


> i work at the local library. i know its cliche for a shy person to work at a library, but i think its the best job i will ever have. i had to fill out an application, and then they had me come in and take this weird little test and put a ton of call numbers in order....there was an interview process, but luckily (and oddly enough) most of the talking came after they already had decided to hire me. my boss doesnt like me as much as she does some of the other teen employees, but i do my job well so she pretty much leaves me alone.i dont work the circulation desk, i pretty much just put books away all day and make sure the stacks are organized... if youre looking for a job with minimal personal contact, the library is the way to go........ i found out about the job through a family friend who knew i was looking for one. honestly, i think i just got really lucky....... also, ive worked as a cleaning lady and i worked at a funeral home doing odds and ends jobs.... i think those two i also found out about through family friends.... neither had an extensive interview process and neither required much human interaction. again, i think ive just gotten really lucky....


Yeah you're pretty lucky. I didn't even know teens can work at a library. I've never seen one work there before. I will definitely find out though, thanks.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Gorillaz said:


> I use to work as a cashier at a grocery store.
> I got a job after mass applying. I applied to everyplace I could think of.
> I guess my boss liked me. She was a massive ***** in general, but when I quit she begged for me to stay and told me I could come back whenever I wanted.
> Any jobs that I could think of that aren't too intimidating have already been mentioned. library, cook, and at a retirement home. I'm not sure but I'd imagine it would be a bit difficult to score a desk job while still in high school. I have a few friends who worked as assistants / secretaries during the summer though.


You can work at a retirement home as a teen w/o a license?
I guess it's not the same as a nursing home. I will definitely look into that.


----------

